# Courses given in Borden



## Kaya1981 (26 Jan 2015)

Hello,
I would like to know if the DND has an online website where you can check out by trade the QL3s that are scheduled to be offered in Borden in the near future ? Is that information publicly available or only your recruiter can look it up and tell you about it ?

Thank you.


----------



## MJP (26 Jan 2015)

Kaya1981 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I would like to know if the DND has an online website where you can check out by trade the QL3s that are scheduled to be offered in Borden in the near future ? Is that information publicly available or only your recruiter can look it up and tell you about it ?
> 
> Thank you.



Which school?


----------



## krimynal (26 Jan 2015)

not the original poster but if you have the info for the CFSATE for QL3's for AVS and AWS I would REALLY enjoy knowing , thanks !


----------



## MJP (26 Jan 2015)

krimynal said:
			
		

> not the original poster but if you have the info for the CFSATE for QL3's for AVS and AWS I would REALLY enjoy knowing , thanks !



DIN Link for CFSATE

http://borden.mil.ca/50/Lancaster_Sqn/lan_avn_eng.asp

DIN link for CFLTC.

http://borden.mil.ca/26/201.aspx]http://borden.mil.ca/26/201.aspx]http://borden.mil.ca/26/201.aspx


----------



## Kaya1981 (26 Jan 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> Which school?



CFSAL


----------



## MJP (26 Jan 2015)

Kaya1981 said:
			
		

> CFSAL



CFSAL=CFLTC


----------



## Kaya1981 (26 Jan 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> CFSAL=CFLTC



Oh I did not know that, sorry.


----------



## TCM621 (26 Jan 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> CFSAL=CFLTC


An unfortunate acronym change if there ever was one.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jan 2015)

What do you mean?  If you try to read the acronym of the new school, it looks like "syphilitic".

 ;D


----------



## Kaya1981 (26 Jan 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> DIN Link for CFSATE
> 
> http://borden.mil.ca/50/Lancaster_Sqn/lan_avn_eng.asp
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link but it doesn't work for me. When I click on it I end up on a blank page where it says "can't find server"   Am I supposed to be able to access the link from my personal computer ?


----------



## kratz (26 Jan 2015)

I agree with dapaterson's acronym of the school, "syphillitic"     :boke:


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jan 2015)

Any links to a site with the name ".mil.ca" in it are only accessible on a DND computer, with access to the Defence Wide Area Network (the largest and most common DND network).  They are not accessible from a home computer.


----------



## Kaya1981 (27 Jan 2015)

Yeah that's what i figured, thank you.


----------



## Sempai Julia (9 Jul 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> DIN Link for CFSATE
> 
> http://borden.mil.ca/50/Lancaster_Sqn/lan_avn_eng.asp
> 
> ...



Do you know the link to CFSEME?


----------



## MJP (9 Jul 2015)

Sempai Julia said:
			
		

> Do you know the link to CFSEME?



No because no one likes them folks.  kidding....kinda

I do but it it at work and I won't be there until Aug.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 Jul 2015)

Sempai Julia said:
			
		

> Do you know the link to CFSEME?



You mean RCEME School of course...

http://borden.mil.ca/59/1.aspx


----------



## Sempai Julia (9 Jul 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> No because no one likes them folks.  kidding....kinda
> 
> I do but it it at work and I won't be there until Aug.



But I'm super likeable.  :nod:


----------

